# Wood for Smoking Cheese



## mkriet (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys, I just smoked my first batch of cheese last weekend, and am going to do some more today.  I know most people use apple, or some kind of fruit wood for smoking cheese.  All I have right now is hickory pellets.  Does anyone use hickory on cheese?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 4, 2016)

Yep!  You'll love it!   Let it rest a few weeks before eating though.  Needs to mellow.


----------



## 801driver (Nov 4, 2016)

I use hickory on cheddar, cheddar mixes and swiss.  I cut a standard store bought block in about 3/8 in thick slices to lay out on my cold smoker for about 20 minutes of smoke.  We let it sit a while hour or two to dry just a little then zip lock bag our extra.  It usually does not last too long around here, but we have froze it also, gets a little crumbly, but still has the great flavor and is great on baked potatoes or mac and cheese.

You can always experiment with a small batch of different types and different woods.

Good luck to you..

.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 5, 2016)

MKR, I have not used hickory but will be interested in seeing how yours turns out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2016)

I prefer apple, but have used hickory many times. 

Just don't smoke it as long. Two hours is plenty of smoke for us with hickory.

Al


----------

